# Are you playboy enough??



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, here is the scenario...

You are just starting a journey in a train back to your home. And you find a very attractive girl. So lets consider the worst case scenario, she is with parents or competitive friends.
The objective is to start a conversation that should last till the journey ends.
The second objective, get her cell no.

The rules:
You can pose as a boy or girl and comment on recently posted comment.
Just mention it who you wish to be 

<<this thread is intended to be kept clean, so i request you all to please restrain from crossing lines.>>


A challenge to all the playboys here...got any solution??


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey, wats going on........I know this is "ChitChat"..........but........kuch to sharam karo.

3 word story
4 letter word
now, ladki patao....

WTH!!!
People used to say this forum is weired, now I'm getting d picture.
Change Digit tag line to "Orkut Killer from Digit" ...........


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

well the second poster's idea is kinda dud, no one sane will ever fall for that bit.

I guess just direct her to this post and she might reconsider:
*50 Reasons to Date a Geek*


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually the OP wants TIPS as he might be traveling a Lot by train and really feel miserable when he watched Beautiful chicks, but can't do anything, as he doesn't know what to do.

Rest this is not a Game, he Wanna gather Ideas 

*BTW cn anyone tell me what is the meaning of GEEX.... Ya GEEX.... *


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 15, 2008)

Great thread man! Infact we need such more ideas as some of us are not that good at social interactions. We might be good at tech stuff.....but...... you can replace a human with a gadget.

And my personal experience says that many geeks are quite shy.


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

or introverts


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 15, 2008)

Ofcourse, you should be courageous! There are people I know who can't just say even 'Hi'!

I would say observe the girl for some time(Don't stare or oggle offensively, OK?) so that u can get an idea of what she likes or dislikes. Lets hope you have something in common and use this as a point to start the conversation.

And dont have some cheap intentions! Women somehow have a intuition of what men want from them. So if you are gonna act as a predator, you will get no prey!



T159 said:


> or introverts


oh yes, thats the correct word!
I know of many boys who just wanted to say 'Hi' and get the conversation started! Poor shy fellas! They were shy not to just any good-looking girl in particular, but even a average looking gal or a boy for that matter


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

I think GX can shed some limelight here  And few friends of iMav excel at one liners to get started on subject. 
But there is nothing as better than having an advice from a known friend (girl). She might help you but woman tend to be jealous of making others kite fly than their own, but there are some who are NOT.

The basic thing with me is that I can't find out anything interesting to talk about and after few exchange of sentences am just out of ideas to keep on, and thats the point where conversation ends or becomes dead.



mrintech said:


> *or Perverts   *


please don't make it just another thread. Post if it counts to the current problem. Else keep yourself to other threads


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 15, 2008)

*www.clearpixels.net/upload/uploads/45526641684776426497.jpg


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> The basic thing with me is that I can't find out anything interesting to talk about and after few exchange of sentences am just out of ideas to keep on, and thats the point where conversation ends or becomes dead.


Typical of a geek 

BTW don't you think that it would be dull to be talking continuously? Exchange just few sentences, but be sort of regular! Don't do the mistake of emptying all your bucket at once! Keep some for the next time!


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/3/33042.png


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 15, 2008)

wait, i will also post my pers. test result!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112428.png


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112434.png


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 15, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112432.png


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> *badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/3/33042.png



At least we have something common


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2008)

> Actually the OP wants TIPS as he might be traveling a Lot by train and really feel miserable when he watched Beautiful chicks, but can't do anything, as he doesn't know what to do.
> 
> Rest this is not a Game, he Wanna gather Ideas


you are genius! 

@all
the intention of having this thread was to know how geeks on this forum usually reacts to this situation.

I hope my first post needs a slight change in rules.

New rules:


> The rules:
> You can pose as a boy or girl and comment on recently posted comment.
> Just mention it who you wish to be.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> you are genius!
> 
> @all
> the intention of having this thread was to know how geeks on this forum usually reacts to this situation.
> ...



I was kidding   

Have you taken this seriously????


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine 

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112438.png


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2008)

Yours was a friendly comment and mine was a friendly reply, which has been made more friendlier by adding a smiley... 
so no offense taken!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> Yours was a friendly comment and mine was a friendly reply, which has been made more friendlier by adding a smiley...
> so no offense taken!


Thats Great


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112443.png?r=yfmssd



T159 said:


> well the second poster's idea is kinda dud, no one sane will ever fall for that bit.
> 
> I guess just direct her to this post and she might reconsider:
> *50 Reasons to Date a Geek*



Thanks for that link. It was a nice read.


----------



## karnivore (Nov 15, 2008)

for what its worth...

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112468.png


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 15, 2008)

@The_Devil_Himself: Have you been reading "How to Flirt With a Pretty Girl" or something? >.<


----------



## karnivore (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ Holy wackoloonie, now they have a wiki for that too...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 15, 2008)

LOLZ .... nice thread .... great tips by TDH 

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112475.png

lets c where it goes ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

^^pics or shens


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 16, 2008)

all posts deleted,go fuk yourself nerds.



			
				amitava_B!tch said:
			
		

> @The_Devil_Himself: Have you been reading "How to Flirt With a Pretty Girl" or something? >.<



oh boy,only thing worth noticing there is 'DON'T BE STUPID',but when sh!t happens,it just happens.


----------



## nix (Nov 16, 2008)

just show your ice(diamonds) hanging from your neck and arms to her parents and then tell them you want to marry their daughter,they will say yes. so will she.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wait a sec, who is talking about getting married?


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 16, 2008)

> just show your ice(diamonds) hanging from your neck and arms to her parents and then tell them you want to marry their daughter,they will say yes. so will she.
> __________________
> Dell Vostro 1000: AMD athlon X2(dual core) 64 bit, 1GB RAM, 1.7Ghz...


I guess such a gutsy move will require more than a diamond and your signature...lolz


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> I think GX can shed some limelight here  And few friends of iMav excel at one liners to get started on subject.
> But there is nothing as better than having an advice from a known friend (girl). She might help you but woman tend to be jealous of making others kite fly than their own, but there are some who are NOT.



it's not hard to start conversation. Could be of anything, just don't be shy, be confident & be frank....I will give you one example today.

I had to go to Kanpur for one of my childhood friend's marriage, we were in school from class 2. On the way, I took an A.C bus to kanpur. There was a girl sitting next to the window & I sat next to her. Due to cold whether here, she was coughing a lot...& I mean a lot so I told her "madam, it's better if u come to non-window side....U won't feel cold." She politely refused & sat there only, think I m just flirting & trying to start a conversation. Well, she kept of caughing for 15 mins like that & well...I didn't care much & went to take a small nap (it was  a 1.5 hrs journey). She woke me up herself in 10 mins & said she wants to come to my side, away from Window & Cold wind. 

Now, I started a conversation, I started by asking what she does etc etc, & finally...at the end of the journey, I got her number. She is college student in Kanpur. 

Just keep your eyes open, listen to what they r saying.....analyse & then act.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 16, 2008)

there we go,the master has spoken,.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 16, 2008)

Now if I can find some sick lady...


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

^^well in your place there are many


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112572.png

haha **** nature


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2008)

WTF??!! Is this thread analogous to those "Show you internet speed" threads??!! Everybody's posting their "results"!!  lol.. what has the world come to!


----------



## krazzy (Nov 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> WTF??!! Is this thread analogous to those "Show you internet speed" threads??!! Everybody's posting their "results"!!  lol.. what has the world come to!


Hopefully they won't start comparing sizes now.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

well those results are better than explaining pages about yourself.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

And no one seems to have taken the flow of OP's game? It's weird how it got derailed into one's natures statistical results.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

someone deleted his posts


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2008)

I too would share an incident which happened some two weeks ago.

I was at SP in the morning for my morning walk & saw two pretty girls who too were there for walk. I decided to converse with them. After coming in front of them, I casually asked one girl, Does she comes at SP regularly?(I thought she would reply in negative, as I hadn't seen them anytime before). To my surprise she replied in affirmative. After that I gave a bit info about myself & proceeded to walk with them. But after about 5 mins, I noticed them whispering something in each other's ear. I sensed that they weren't comfortable in my company. So I politely waved goodbye to them & sprinted for my walk.(Walking with girls is a pain, you have to crawl at a snail's pace)

So you can say, it isn't tough to strike a conversation with girls. You must just be confident, other things don't matter much. At that time, I was in a typical geek outlook, hair little messy, okish tee, 3/4ths, headphones around my neck, SX 100 IS in my hand. At the end I got to know a lot about them, that them of me.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> At that time, I was in a typical geek outlook, hair little messy, okish tee, 3/4ths, headphones around my neck, *SX 100 IS* in my hand. At the end I got to know a lot about them, that them of me.



Wat were u doing with SX 100IS while in "Morning Walk"?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

And SP would be?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Wat were u doing with SX 100IS while in "Morning Walk"?



photographing chicks .


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2008)

> Wat were u doing with SX 100IS while in "Morning Walk"?



Being having an avid passion for photography, I take SX 100 IS with me most of the times. At morning, the nature is beautiful, So I can't miss to take those rare nature shots. So the SX 100 IS on the walk. 



> And SP would be?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shivaji_Park


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> photographing chicks .


I was also thinking same.

That's why d chicks were feeling uncomfortable wid "CoolG5", next time don't take dat kinda big cameras. Mobile camera hai na


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

lolz...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflmao


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I was at SP in the morning for my morning walk & saw two pretty girls who too were there for walk. .....



Fcuk! i dont beleive you joined them at the first instance itself and also jogged with them!
Dude, it was a lil bit too fast forward! You should have followed-up with a simple hi on many occasions before going for the kill


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 16, 2008)

here's mine

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112609.png


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I too would share an incident which happened some two weeks ago.
> 
> I was at SP in the morning for my morning walk & saw two pretty girls who too were there for walk. I decided to converse with them. After coming in front of them, I casually asked one girl, Does she comes at SP regularly?(I thought she would reply in negative, as I hadn't seen them anytime before). To my surprise she replied in affirmative. After that I gave a bit info about myself & proceeded to walk with them. But after about 5 mins, I noticed them whispering something in each other's ear. I sensed that they weren't comfortable in my company. So I politely waved goodbye to them & sprinted for my walk.(Walking with girls is a pain, you have to crawl at a snail's pace)
> 
> So you can say, it isn't tough to strike a conversation with girls. You must just be confident, other things don't matter much. At that time, I was in a typical geek outlook, hair little messy, okish tee, 3/4ths, headphones around my neck, SX 100 IS in my hand. At the end I got to know a lot about them, that them of me.



You are right. You just need to lose the shyness and be yourself. You'll be amazed at realising how well you can converse with the opposite gender. 
You could have used your SX100 for some documented proof. 



rohan_shenoy said:


> Fcuk! i dont beleive you joined them at the first instance itself and also jogged with them!
> Dude, it was a lil bit too fast forward! You should have followed-up with a simple hi on many occasions before going for the kill



It depends.
If I do come across a chick, and she is among her friends at a joint or something, I listen in to their conversation and add my views about it when they pause. (Otherwise interrupting would be rude   )
Then we start conversing about do you come here often? etc..etc..(you know what to add  )

However, if that chick is alone, like in a joggers park, et. just a smile will do at first otherwise she'll think you're like a wierdo/despo whom she has never seen before trying to indulge in a conversation


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyon else feel that this is one the best threads we have had in the recent past in the Chit chat section?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Does anyon else feel that this is one the best threads we have had in the recent past in the Chit chat section?


Yeah. There is less tech in this tech forum now...
But what wrong in indulging in such discussions?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

I am a typical geek, shy around the opposite gender .


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2008)

Good going guys.........no no, no harm in indulging in this kinda talk; only thing is that, other people get ideas that such things can continue here.
Proof, check this thrd: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102216

There should have to be a limit. 
Now, I hope, I'll c a dedicated thrd on Katrina Kaif (Wallpaers, her daily routine etc.)


----------



## skippednote (Nov 16, 2008)

^
+1 this thread is nice for lover boys but not for me. Happy with Gaming.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Good going guys.........no no, no harm in indulging in this kinda talk; only thing is that, other people get ideas that such things can continue here.
> Proof, check this thrd: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102216
> 
> There should have to be a limit.
> Now, I hope, I'll c a dedicated thrd on Katrina Kaif (Wallpaers, her daily routine etc.)



Owww... Don't torture me with links to those threads...
My pants may tear....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

beta testing said:


> My pants may tear....


..........


----------



## chicha (Nov 16, 2008)

it is not that hard to strick conversation look for an opportunity and take it.
but remember to talk slow most of the time ppl like me get excited and speak too fast for our own good and end up saying something stupid and killing the conversation.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 16, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Owww... Don't torture me with links to those threads...
> My pants may tear....



WTF !!!


----------



## Pathik (Nov 16, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112655.png


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 16, 2008)

^^tell me why I am not surprised!


----------



## Pathik (Nov 16, 2008)

^ Hah, we all suck alike. ?


----------



## utsav (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to be a shy guy  . But now? Do i need to explain myself? Coz i think evry1 knws abt me


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

utsav said:


> I used to be a shy guy  . But now? Do i need to explain myself? Coz i think evry1 knws abt me


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

utsav said:


> I used to be a shy guy  . But now? Do i need to explain myself? Coz i think evry1 knws abt me



Not all of 'em y'know


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 16, 2008)

utsav said:


> I used to be a shy guy  . But now? Do i need to explain myself? Coz i think evry1 knws abt me



yea,I had tough time convincing you into committing suicide but you were such a pu$$y.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 16, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112679.png


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

^^
You aint shy


----------



## utsav (Nov 16, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


>


u know it seems 


beta testing said:


> Not all of 'em y'know


hunt down the previous threads i started around july 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> yea,I had tough time convincing you into committing suicide but you were such a pu$$y.



u mean that u r a u$$y ??   



thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> You aint shy



tumhe aaj pata chala ki woh kitna nirlajjj hai ??


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

utsav said:


> u know it seems
> 
> tumhe aaj pata chala ki woh kitna nirlajjj hai ??


I think I know ( I remember the "do you have a  GF?" and more recently, the "my bill is high" thread )
Extroverts are few so  far on this forum (going by the uploads of various personality tests)
Hence the "not shy" remark


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 16, 2008)

Me a bit far from that... 

Aint 6 2 for nothing..the gals need to know that..


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Me a bit far from that...
> 
> Aint 6 2 for nothing..the gals need to know that..


You 6 ft 2" 
Now thats a babe magnet


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 17, 2008)

but trouble is, all gals in my city are 5 2.. 

most of them are at least..they dont seem to evolve out of their shell..


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 17, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> but trouble is, all gals in my city are 5 2..
> 
> most of them are at least..they dont seem to evolve out of their shell..



Now thatz interesting


----------



## utsav (Nov 17, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> You 6 ft 2"
> Now thats a babe magnet


am just 6' 0.5"  then too m called *LOUSY*  giraffe by my future GF  even though m not lousy


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 17, 2008)

strange ... i am 5' 9" and my ex gf always nagged me for not being tall enuff .... though she is barely 5' 1" .... needless but still .... "Girls Are a Strange Creature".


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 17, 2008)

chicha said:


> it is not that hard to strick conversation look for an opportunity and take it.
> but remember to talk slow most of the time ppl like me get excited and speak too fast for our own good and end up saying something stupid and killing the conversation.



man all u need to have is some good processing power.just don't try to overclock it,or else you will kill the process.

My "talk to girl" Algorithm for geeks:

*Definition of gir*l:
A OEM product with on board inconsistence processor, which is capable of processing processes which are not supposed to be processed.
It's main advantage is its superb analytical card, but it lacks largely in logical processing domain.
Another disadvantage is that it still uses DDR4 based Memory, though other similar product like men are still stuck with CMOS-ROM based volatile memory, which is an old technology, but very effective.

...more to come.


----------



## chicha (Nov 17, 2008)

what is important is to capture the interest of the lady, to make her listen to you to get her full attention if you can do that then there will be long long conversation.

we think that most of the girls do not like geeky stuff and we avoid it, but its not true there is a friend of mine who does not hang out with her girl friends cause they do not know what is what in computers and cars.

But if you think the girl likes all this and then proceed with all the geeky stuff you do or have she will soon loose interest.


----------



## utsav (Nov 17, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112697.png

here comes mine  but i didnt find it accurate though


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 17, 2008)

I myself have more gal friends than i have guys. You dont have to be a stud to be a killer, its just how you present yourself.Awesome sense of humor(must).


----------



## utsav (Nov 17, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> I myself have more gal friends than i have guys. You dont have to be a stud to be a killer, its just how you present yourself.Awesome sense of humor(must).



even i have more female friends than male, Ratio 5:1    . dunno y  but girls get attracted towards me and they compliment my nature evry now and then.  .awesome change in me since march this yr 


a very important thing *BE THE WAY YOU ARE
*  dont pretend coz no1 is perfect in dat and that causes trouble


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 17, 2008)

utsav said:


> even i have more female friends than male, Ratio 5:1    . dunno y  but *girls get attracted towards me and they compliment my nature evry now and then*.  .awesome change in me since march this yr




Very modest dude.


----------



## utsav (Nov 17, 2008)

^^whats ur ratio btw ?? 10:1  ??


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 17, 2008)

For any geek its ok if  the ratio is 10:1 or 1:10.
But one should avoid having a balanced ratio of 6:6


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 17, 2008)

Nah..more like 3:2, I like talking to guys too.. lol..


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2008)

utsav said:


> a very important thing *BE THE WAY YOU ARE*



Oh plz....it's very tough to be that way. I like to flirt, & every girl I know is trying to change me in a non-flirt, just that one likes me the way I am....still she hates it If I say I m interested in someone else.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 17, 2008)

GX, man! we were awaiting you! Arent you the one who believes that chasing girls is more fun that settling for one 

Time to help us all dude


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2008)

My priorities in life has changed now. I have been chasing girls for 6 years ( since 2002, after class 12th) but no more. the chasing was fun & yeah, I did enjoyed a lot (trust me on this ) but now I am concentrating more on the career & less on flirting or girls. I am instead looking for a girl who I can get serious with & marry after some years. 

In other words...I will continue to flirt...just that instead of pure fun or time pass, now it will be for relationship & networking.

Besides, no one guided me. I learned things on my own. There was a time when I had no girl in my life (ask suave, he know it) but I tried, took some risks & was surrounded by 5 GFs at the pinnacle (they were all crazy for me...). But today it has all changed, better to look for just one girl & concentrate on career...


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow! so are becoming a responsible MAN now! good going man!
And I think by now you must have realized the void of a sincere partner. You need someone with whom you can just hold hands, be silent and yet communicate everything!


----------



## trigger (Nov 17, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112779.png


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> My priorities in life has changed now. I have been chasing girls for 6 years ( since 2002, after class 12th) but no more. the chasing was fun & yeah, I did enjoyed a lot (trust me on this ) but now I am concentrating more on the career & less on flirting or girls. I am instead looking for a girl who I can get serious with & marry after some years.
> 
> In other words...I will continue to flirt...just that instead of pure fun or time pass, now it will be for relationship & networking.
> 
> Besides, no one guided me. I learned things on my own. There was a time when I had no girl in my life (ask suave, he know it) but I tried, took some risks & was surrounded by 5 GFs at the pinnacle (they were all crazy for me...). But today it has all changed, better to look for just one girl & concentrate on career...


Was d "Garam Masala" movie made on ur life??


----------



## utsav (Nov 17, 2008)

Afterall gx has Ph.D  in flirting gals so thats y garam masala was made on his story


----------



## himanshoo (Nov 17, 2008)

Well... Try this ... works 80% of the time.
(Programming Style)
Target: Inquiry about whatever she is wearing which is noticable
e.g. Perfume/Scarf/Neckless/Pendant/Purse/Shoes/Lipstic(u gotta b real bold)/cellphone holder/i-pod case/ anything that is really noticible...

{My personal experience: 9 out of 10 girls wear something which should be noticible by others.} {Sorry, I dont have any experience with boys }

Get to the point immediately:
*Case 1: If she is alone. *
Just ask her where did she get the stuff from? as you would like to gift it to your Sis/Friend/Colleague/Bhabhi with the similar complexion as hers.
(here, she understands that you are not only complementing her choice of STUFF but also realizes that you are comlimenting her complexion too. this is called contextual listening)

*Case 2: If she is with her parents.*
Start a conversation with them or one of them introducing yourself and expressing that you dont like to travel quitely (just add a little bit of sense of humor to it) 

What I generally do is by asking them: Hi, have you seen the Movie Silencer ... that takes them off the edge ... and generally reply is yes/no. and I start by saying... well, I was wondering if the script writer was travelling when he wrote the movie, cuz, this silence is really killing and if you dont mind I would like to start the conversation. There you go... again something that works 90% of the time(atleast with me)

*Case 3: If she is with her Boyfriend(or someone appearing like that)*
Start a conversation with him and be natural:
: Hi, I am really sorry but I couldnt stop noticing the scarf (STUFF) your partner is wearning as its really pretty and I'm really interested in knowing where did you pick it up from as I would like to gift it to my (blah blah blah....) 

Again works --- 80%.

Well... one rule to follow in all the above cases... You have to be decent.... and polite... no Predator Feelings here...

Cheers !!!


----------



## utsav (Nov 17, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Nah..more like 3:2, I like talking to guys too.. lol..



even i like talking to guys but gals like talking wid me more  .gals evn get my phone number frm unknown sources and are the first ones to sms or call me  .and if i ask 4 phone number frm a gal then i get it instantly widout any trouble


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112806.png

mypersonality.info would have got a lot of members from the TDF forum due to this thread


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> *badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112806.png
> 
> mypersonality.info would have got a lot of members from the TDF forum due to this
> thread


Exactly.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 17, 2008)

ok then one more
*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112810.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> My priorities in life has changed now. I have been chasing girls for 6 years ( since 2002, after class 12th) but no more. the chasing was fun & yeah, I did enjoyed a lot (trust me on this ) but now I am concentrating more on the career & less on flirting or girls. I am instead looking for a girl who I can get serious with & marry after some years.
> 
> In other words...I will continue to flirt...just that instead of pure fun or time pass, now it will be for relationship & networking.
> 
> Besides, no one guided me. I learned things on my own. There was a time when I had no girl in my life (ask suave, he know it) but I tried, took some risks _*& was surrounded by 5 GFs at the pinnacle (they were all crazy for me...).*_ But today it has all changed, better to look for just one girl & concentrate on career...



Multi-tasking eh ? Well in PCs, we came to C2D after Celerons and Pentiums to have better multi-tasking experience but its the reverse with you .


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2008)

utsav said:


> even i like talking to guys but gals like talking wid me more  .gals evn get my phone number frm unknown sources and are the first ones to sms or call me  .and if i ask 4 phone number frm a gal then i get it instantly widout any trouble



Bhai mere...it's no big deal.

@ Psychosocial

Multitasking is good for fun, but in the end...i work on just few application, sometime just one such as Illustrator these days.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> I myself have more gal friends than i have guys. You dont have to be a stud to be a killer, its just how you present yourself.*Awesome sense of humor(must)*.



The problem is, I don't know what kind of jokes they like. It would be awefully stupid if you make a joke and then find that she's not laughing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually I talk to a lot of girls too (less physically, more on internet). They are from my school and standard. I feel girls are a little boring. You need patience and determination of a RPG player to talk with them .


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

^^Me too IMing 'em. (You gotta love Gtalk)
At the beginning, I was lost in the wonderful world of girls. Now I'm back to reality.
But hey, if you have the patience to write long lines of code, then surely you have the patience to deal with chicks.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

*www.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/112936.png
Almost the same as dreamcatcher. 

As far as talking and handling the girls is concerned, I'm perhaps good at it.  I get to be friends with all types of people easily. And perhaps, my friend-girls are somewhat more closer to me than boys and even my girlfriend. They call me very much.  The ratio of my Incoming/Outgoing calls was like 351:37 hours.  Not because I'm 'kanjoos' or I din't want to call them. I indeed call my friends regularly to know how they're and what are they doing, but my friends call me more. I don't like to be the g33k kind of person among my friends.

But still I prefer not to be too close with girls in the school as I got my siblings who may complain at home but when I get out of my house, then I've real fun with my friends (girls and boys)..........



Psychosocial said:


> I feel girls are a little boring. You need patience and determination of a RPG player to talk with them .


Not true. Some girls are very entertaining though. 



beta testing said:


> At the beginning, I was lost in the wonderful world of girls. Now I'm back to reality.


Thats because you just got teen last year.  So, I want to know, how was the wonderful world of girls?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

beta testing said:


> The problem is, I don't know what kind of jokes they like. It would be awefully stupid if you make a joke and then find that she's not laughing.


Spontaneity is the key here. Dont say that "hey look, I know a joke" as that might fall flat if she doesnt like it. Instead, some witty on-the-spur-of-the-moment comments will work better.
I've seen epic phails of girls not understanding the joke a guy was saying, and then the guy gets ripped apart by a lewd but witty comment (by another person) that makes everybody LOL 



Psychosocial said:


> Actually I talk to a lot of girls too (less physically, more on internet). They are from my school and standard. I feel girls are a little boring. You need patience and determination of a RPG player to talk with them .


I'm an RPG player.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Awesome sense of humor(must).





beta testing said:


> It would be awefully stupid if you make a joke and then find that she's not laughing.


Completely agreed with dreamcatcher. But some girls are so dumb that they don't even get the simplest of the jokes and will even sarcastically say, "Was that a joke?". In that case, its not our mistake.



utsav said:


> I used to be a shy guy  . But now? Do i need to explain myself? Coz i think evry1 knws abt me


I feel that she transformed you and your feelings.  And its very very nice to see that everything is going to your favour. 

A problem which I've faced with girls: They'll never change their attitde/mind/habits and in the end they'll say that we boys can't ever change ourselves. If this happens in your relationship, then perhaps either the girl has to develop a habit of adapting herself or you'll have to. But its very very difficult. Even if you'll transform yourself and change your habits, even then you'll have to listen crap from them. Girls are themselves are at fault most of the time, but they won't simply accept it. They're stubborn.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

I was after a girl. I was emo, crazy and boring. Now I left her alone and I am a happy person .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Girls are themselves are at fault most of the time, but they won't simply accept it. They're stubborn.



+100


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 18, 2008)

how to post it here???

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/113072.png

To talk to a chick u need to know what kinda person she is...

Observing one for 5 minutes will let ya know a lot... how she dresses...her makeup...does she have any book..or mag..wht kind it is...or she loves to look outside if its a trip.. or is she listening to music or a movie(One of the easiest)... if they are in peer's..listen to them..ull get some points what to talk... a lot are there...

parents or.bros is not a issue..as long as u act noble..confident...and smart..they dig it...

Try to smile always and let ur conversation end with qns to her..so that she will open up more...

I used to have a lot of fun...lots of bets with guys..i am overweight...i try to be innocent before them..and they think i am being nice and cute.. and they always fall for that.. ...

I used to have a lot of fun during my college days..nowadays..i am feeling woozy... so no fun... been single for abt 2 years now..loving it...sometimes bored too...

i tend to make gf's more that bf's..it just happens..i never try it...


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

interesting stashful of tricks


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2008)

me single, learning a lot of things.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 18, 2008)

shouldn't this thread be moved to "TUTORIALS" section  and made a sticky there ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

^+1


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

WTH! This forum is not for this kinna stuff. Forum getting basaram(shameless) nowadays. Hello kids are also here. This thread should be locked.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^Hello kid.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

We have got a life other than tech you know...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> WTH! This forum is not for this kinna stuff. Forum getting basaram(shameless) nowadays. Hello kids are also here. This thread should be locked.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


Where did you get those smileys?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Where did you get those smileys?



Gigasmilies!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Where Tech meets Life*


----------



## adi007 (Nov 20, 2008)

Very Nice Thread 
*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/113551.png


----------



## krazzy (Nov 20, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/113573.png


----------



## red_devil (Nov 20, 2008)

jeez !! that site must have had the maximum hits from TD forum !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice. Mine and krazzy's results are somewhat similar.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 20, 2008)

gosh...am so freaking...uhh...so freaking crap 

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/113582.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 20, 2008)

[url=*rudra.mypersonality.info]*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/113591.png[/URL]

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^o_0


----------



## krazzy (Nov 21, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Nice. Mine and krazzy's results are *somewhat* similar.



Which means you are _somewhat_ awesome.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gezz stop following me!!!


----------



## R2K (Nov 22, 2008)

5 pages........
So who is the best playboy??????????


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2008)

^ Everyone here is a n00b playboy 
All sharing tips & gaining some


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 23, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Nice. Mine and krazzy's results are somewhat similar.


You both are made for each other. lol..jk.

my test results..
*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/114235.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 23, 2008)

Almost same as mine. Looks we r destined to be engineers although my University doesn't thinks so that's why keep getting 1 or 2 supplementary in each semester.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm.....I wonder if my result will be of any relevance now.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 24, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Almost same as mine. Looks we r destined to be engineers although my University doesn't thinks so that's why keep getting 1 or 2 supplementary in each semester.


truly agreed.I have maintained the pride of my engineering by flunking in one sub every year. however, due to me two girls sitting in front of me and beside me have cleared it.
thats on line with my diplomatic nature of finding victory in  loss


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 24, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Which means you are _somewhat_ awesome.



introvert is not the awesome one mate.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm 89% extroverted.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 25, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> introvert is not the awesome one mate.


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/107large.png


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 2, 2008)

> Ofcourse, you should be courageous! There are people I know who can't just say even 'Hi'!


 I am like that  (thats y no GF ...he he he no tension)

and ya first look in the eyes, if she is eyeing u ..or giving u some subtle hint then proceed ....otherwise listen metal n NJOY    

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/116082.png?r=pm9xvb


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 3, 2008)

*badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/11/116237.png


----------

